# Nano Canister Filter



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm, maybe the eheim 2213 would fit the bill. If you run stuff inline with it, then maybe a 2215 would work better. The inline gadgets should slow down the flow enough to not blow away the occupants.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Check out my EBI journal...I did exactly what you want to do.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I dont know how big an ebi is but I have a 2213 on a mini-m which is 5.5g and it wonderful. It is in my sig as well. Crypt/CRS playground.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

bsmith EBI's are 7.9 gallons


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

The ebi is 7.9 gallons. I want to get all the equipment out to create a more natural look. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Jmow where did you get all your equipment?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I used a 2211 on my finnex 4g tanks. I think 2215 is fine if you are running gear inline. 

_-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I bought the filter from another member. The lily pipes and DC came from Calaqua, the diffuser, bubble counter and heater from [Ebay Link Removed] The light I purchase from Finnex, CO2 regulator from thatpetplace.com. 

I'll post up some better picture of the system tomorrow night when I get home from work.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I have two EBI's, I'm using the Zoo-Med 501 on one and have ordered a second 501 for the other. They are only $36 with free shipping at Amazon.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Please avoid the 501 or tom rapids please. Sorry Cynth, I wish you the best of luck but post up your experience in a couple months.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Here are some pics of my setup:

























Let me know if you have any questions about it.

JM


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a 501 for my 2.5g it has been going for about 9 months. I personally love it. It is quiet and good flow after break in. It was a bit strong at first until the hoses got gunked up. 

I also have a 12 inch cube. ~8 gallons similar to the Ebi in volume. That is powered by a 2213. I had a 2215 on it but was too strong. The 2213 works well for that size tank.

I don't think the 501 would be enough for a Ebi.

Why don't you like the 501 Bsmith?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

The Zoomed and Tom's Rapids are way too underpowered for this size tank.

Go for an Eheim 2213 rather than a 2211. It has nearly double the media capacity, and the flow is much stronger (for running all those in-line equipment).


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Where can I get lily pipes for the 501? I'm gonna get it anyway; my Ebi's filter rattles like hell and keeps me up ALL NIGHT LONG. My tank's filter is the reason for my grumpiness. GRRRRRRRRRRRR. It takes 10mm pipes right?

Edit: If the 501 is SOOOOO horrible, can someone give me advice on how to fix the Ebi's filter? It seems no one really has this problem besides me; and I'm not overly sensitive. But it's SUPER loud. Rattles and rattles and rattles. GRR


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Your just adding $30-$40 to the price if the 2213 you buy once you realize that 501 is a sad excuse of a canister filter. This choice us not living up to your name.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

501 not horrible for me, but I would not use it for a 7.5g. 2213 is perfect for that size or even a Aquaclear 20 HOB, but my 2213 is wayyyy quieter than the AC20.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

There's just no point for it. The only tank it would reliably work on is a tank that's 3-4g maybe then at that size there are so many cheaper and better choices with a HOB.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

My Fluval Ebi filter is making noise too, and it's making me crazy! 
What I really want it a super small cannister down below. But, isn't that Eheim totally overklll???


----------

